# New planes for planted tank need input.



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I am restarting my tank I am fixing ready to take all my fish and give some to LFS and trade them for rock and stuff. My question is. Would I really need this many Watts for my planted tank? This is with the 30 I have on it now. I am thinking about buying this *Coralife Freshwater Aqualight- 48" Power Compact* *Light-2 x 65W* Or *Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip **Light-48"*. Also might as well see if this is good substrate *2-3 bags Carib Sea Eco-Complete Plant Substrate 20 Lbs*? And of course my c02 system since I might have enough this coming week.* Red Sea CO2 **Pro System (Paintball)*. Please put your positive input and negative this is my final plane for my tank so I can begin my planted ways. And keep it healthy. Any better options will be accpeted jus try to keep under 300 if yo guys have your set up different. Also sorry aboutt eh reposting thing just now I am able to buy all this stuff


----------

